
Ask HN: Things you spend the most money on that you're the least satisfied with? - arikr
I&#x27;m asking this because that seems to be an indication that something about the thing is extra important. If it&#x27;s a bad purchasing or product experience but we choose to buy it anyway then we probably really want something.<p>Examples: I have a strong distaste for a certain food delivery app, but I occasionally purchase from it anyway, because I really want some food item and I don&#x27;t want to drive there to get it.<p>One way to frame the question: What&#x27;s something you willingly spend&#x2F;spent money on despite you disliking large aspects of the product or purchase experience?<p>Another way to frame the question: What are the things that you spend the most money on that you&#x27;re the least satisfied with?<p>Please include in your answer whether this is for a business purchase or a personal one, if it&#x27;s not obvious.
======
Regardsyjc
Education for mostly business. I spend the most money on books and courses but
I find myself usually dissatisfied with courses. I'm always interested in
taking the latest digital marketing courses that can be thousands of dollars
but I am usually disappointed when they over promise and under deliver. A lot
of the courses are the same info. Same goes with expensive conferences that
are usually general info with a high price tag.

The flip side is that you can find a lot of great info for free but it's a
challenge to sift through everything to find the gold nuggets.

------
cimmanom
Shoes. It’s nearly impossible to find ones that fit my weirdo feet correctly.
Shoes that both fit and look good? Forget it.

